# Post Your Screw Ups!



## PhotoXopher (Dec 18, 2009)

I just posted a photo in the Beginner's forum and it got me thinking...

We all enjoy showing off our better work, but how about those 'doh!' moments you wish you could do over?

Let's have some fun with our mistakes, here's one of mine from today:

Missed Red Tail Hawk Opportunity:


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 18, 2009)

Haha! Kudos on the post! Awesome idea!!!!
I'll find some at home and definetely post them!
And this isn't a bad shot ... granted, there isn't a bird, but still kind of nice.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh there's a bird alright... it's a Bokeh Bird, dead center


----------



## Battou (Dec 18, 2009)

this thread already exists lol

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/just-fun/159391-couple-bloopers.html


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 18, 2009)

Haha, yeah I noticed that just now!!!!


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 18, 2009)

Would've been great though!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 19, 2009)

Post 'em up


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 19, 2009)

NOW, I'll keep them. Usually they don't even make it into the editor


----------



## jbylake (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't think there is enough hard drive room on the server for mine..

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## IgsEMT (Dec 19, 2009)

> I don't think there is enough hard drive room on the server for mine..
> 
> J.:mrgreen:


hey hey, you aren't THAT powerful with junky files.


----------



## Mecal (Dec 20, 2009)

clever idea for a thread.

unfortunately, I don't keep them.
However, just recently I was taking some photos in low light.  I kept it on that setting, and the next day, I went to try and take pictures of my aquarium - in the day.
So of course, I take about 3 pictures, and see they are REALLY bright.  Took me a moment to figure it out, lol.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Dec 21, 2009)

No other brave souls willing to share their less than optimal work?


----------



## JMLPictures (Dec 23, 2009)

This should be fun... i normally delete all my messups but i found these:

1. Maybe a little to much flash? I could be wrong... 





2. Maybe I should warn them before taking a pic??? 





josh


----------

